# how often do the rest of you vacuum?



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I try it once every 6 weeks. - cause its not easy with such a big tank. 
I have a THICK layer of substrate, some if it is piled up about 4 inches, down to 2 in some spots.
With 85 fish in the tank and more due soon, just so much doodee. 
All my ammonia and such are all at 0. But still, watch the tank for 20 minutes and you can watch the doodee fall. 
Makes me groan.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Besides my 180(sand substrate and semi auto waterchange{either 15%daily or 33%every other) I vac all my tanks at least twice a week(which would be 1/2 the time I change water)alot of my tanks are bare bottom so it is not a huge chore.
On the water quality issue there are other things besides the nutrients that should cause waterchanges;HORMONES and if you didn't think of that then me saying I think there are more things we don't know about then we do ,should be easily accepted.
No matter how stocked (or water quality) with the exception of saltwater every tank should receive a 100% turn over AT LEAST every month.If you think you're good because of what your test say ,I think you are missing seeing your fish at their best.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> No matter how stocked (or water quality) with the exception of saltwater every tank should receive a 100% turn over AT LEAST every month.If you think you're good because of what your test say ,I think you are missing seeing your fish at their best.


Are you saying that water changes will help with the color quality of fish??? I have actually never heard that! I know that you have to give them a varied diet and clean water and all, but I have never heard that a turn over that high can help with colorations. I know to change water everyday in fry grow out tanks, because of hormones. So anyone who wants to say bandits blowing smoke about that hormones are in the water, he's right. But I guess it never occurred to me that it would carry on.

Any tanks that I have that aren't bare bottom and small, I have them heavily planted and whenever I would vacuum I actually never got much. Between the plants and the corys they take care of most of it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There is no doubt that better water makes better fish!RR is going to keep malwai cichlids I believe and they definately will pull every trick in the book to rank dominant over their tankmates,be it hormones,coloring or out right aggressiveness.Although some fish are found in nature in"mud puddles" I'll wager if they had a good realestate agent they would pick pristine conditions in a friendly "nieghborhood".Books constantly tell of maximum size that fish reach,although fewer of aquarium kept fish ever reach their natural size.I attribute this to water and food.I also think that most keepers "boarderline starve" their fish in an effort to avoid"maintenance".Few fish(there are some) will "eat themselves to death",but usually being fed as much as possible will greatly contaminate their water in aquariums.I feed my fish more than most,I change water more than some,my fish and inverts grow,thrive and most that are known to in aquariums breed(even in the wrong pH water).Consistency,cleanwater and plenty of food(varied of course) will bring out the best in your fish(besides carefully choosing tank mates).
So many keepers buy products that do this and that when all they really need to do is CHANGE WATER.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

2-3 water changes in each tank per week for me. Normally about 40% each time and when I do a water change, I always vacuum at least the area my Cories eat shrimp pellets as there is always leftovers in the gravel. The test of the gravel I vacuum once every two or three weeks.

I love changing water and vacuuming. Gives me a good feeling to know my fish are enjoying a clean environment.

Just did a 80% change in my big tank. Whew.... that felt rrrrrreally good!


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Water changes 2-3 times a week? Thats a bit. I change mine 1 a week. Sometimes I skip of everything is looking good. When I change water I take out about 150 gallons. 
What is a good vacuum to use? I have one of the battery operated one, doesnt seem too powerful. Seriously these fish crap alot. I feed twice a day, somedays I skip the morning feedings. Feedings are generally about a tablespoon of pellets (mini) and a tsp of flakes. After feedings I have less than clear water.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Love my Python. There are similar ones on the market and I would imagine there I'd very little difference between them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No batteries needed.You obviously won't do well with buckets either.You need to check out pythons/aqueon waterchangers,they hook up to your sink.If draining outdoors,or into a drain is possible an average vac(no batteries again) with long hose will do well.Besides my 180(plumbed to drain directly out) I use buckets and it is a little bit of time and work,but I use gravity fed vacs and they work great.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh! CAM, if you love your python, tell me what I' doing wrong. I just got one today and for the life of me I can't get it to drain.... I just posted about it in another thread.

Oh, and I change water twice weekly and vacuum every week usually..... Wish I kept my house as clean!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll check out your thread.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I vacuum at least once a week, but sometimes twice a week if I'm feeding the fish heavily. Most of the waste accumulates at the front of the tank because my PVC spraybar pushes the waste out from the back. I just siphon into a bucket + use a squeeze bulb to start siphon. No more swallowing tank water by accident!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Every 6-8 days, I do water changes of at least 50% + on each tank (I have 3) and vacuum all of the substrate each time. On my 10 gallon, I sometimes do water changes more often depending on the bio load in that tank. I would not want to swim and breath in poopy water, and I don't expect my fish want to either.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll do a water change most weekends, and vacuum every other. Occasionally I'll skip a weekend but I feel guilty about it. It's therapeutic. I enjoy rearranging the tank, trimming the plants... it's why I enjoy the hobby. 

About every month I'll also sit down before the water change and run the spectrum of tests from my kit, and record in my little log book. Less often if things are stable, more often if I've made big changes or feel like things need a check for some reason.

I usually have to listen to some flak from the wife/kids; "Why are you always messing with the aquarium?" but that's part of the fun too.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill look into those vacuums.
When I do water changes I just twist open the uv sterilizer pump return. This lets the sump (main pump) keep pumping water from the bottom and also drains the tank. It all goes right outside. Water changes for me are sooooo easy. 
Vacuuming is a pain. The tank is deep.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

How long is your vacuum tube? You can get huge ones which make vacuuming easier in taller tanks.

-zeke



rayray74 said:


> Ill look into those vacuums.
> When I do water changes I just twist open the uv sterilizer pump return. This lets the sump (main pump) keep pumping water from the bottom and also drains the tank. It all goes right outside. Water changes for me are sooooo easy.
> Vacuuming is a pain. The tank is deep.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello in my tank I make water changes twice a week.i do 25% of the gravel area each vacuum.i have been doing that for a long time and water is very clear and plants are doing fine.all test reading are in normal range.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

Interesting topic... I prefer more frequent smaller changes. This is analogous to how I cut my grass. You have greener and healther turf if you cut the grass frequently before it gets too long. Some people call it obsessive. It can take more time, but I find the results are better. The grass is greener and the aquarium water is clearer!

I vacuum every water change. Granted it isn't 100% of the substrate. Usually just areas haven't done in a while or look dirty. I try to do it one a week but only changing 25% water. I've killed fish in water changes > 25%. And Yes I get the "Are you messing with the aquarium, again?" And I reply water is clear, no fish have died...

Happy vacuuming... glad I'm not the only one


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

What was the reason fish died after a water change larger than 25% ? Any ideas ? 

You matched the temp ? Treated the water with a good conditioner ?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't vacuum at all. Never have, thanks to live plants. They prefer dirty substrate.

I do, however, change 50% of my water weekly. In a 10 gallon tank, it's really no trouble at all


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

CAM said:


> What was the reason fish died after a water change larger than 25% ? Any ideas ?
> 
> You matched the temp ? Treated the water with a good conditioner ?


The occupants were new. A week new in the tank. I could probably do larger as suggested and be okay. I know more now, and my occupants have been through water changes and they don't mind.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't vacuum my substrate very often because I don't have any gravel tanks(just sand) every once in a while I will drag the python gravel vac attachment atop the sand. when I do have gravel, I vacuum every water change.


----------



## wareagleu (Apr 21, 2013)

Once a week or so


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

I do 2 major water changes a week vacuum break it down etc I agree with earlier posts I don't buy any chemicals other than my salt and some rift lake minerals because I just change a bunch of water twice a week...and everything I have breeds. im lucky my city water comes out at a ph of 8.2 so my Africans love it I REALLY think the key to happy fish that breed and color up and get huge is many massive water changes per week. but this is just my opinion


----------



## EarleD (Apr 1, 2013)

I vacuum the gravel with every water change. I do 75% WC every Sunday. I have Oscars and they are messy buggers.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I try to do 2 - 20 gallon water changes a week (55 gal tank). I need to store the "new" fresh water in a 20 gallon tank under the 55 gal tank to bring it to temp and then that's the exchange water for the next water change.

I vacuum the tank 1/2 at a time with every change.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good question...

It was my understanding, you don't want to vacuum. At least you don't want to vacuum a tank with real plants in it, because you'll remove nutrients. Apparently, the decaying plant and fish material (detritus and mulm) dissolve in the tank water and feed the plants. Maybe, all that needs to be done is remove and replace the tank water regularly.

Just a thought from a "neophyte" tank keeper.

B


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

We have 4 live plants in the tank. 
Along with a substrate of argonite and flourite. So vacuuming is pretty difficult. ill try the longer handle vacuums and see how it goes. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I personally do it every 2 days. i removed some gravel to make is a little easier


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I do a water change twice weekly.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Water changes are important. You have to remove the dirty water, because the fish are living in the toxins. It takes a little time for the wastes to dissolve in the water and hurt the fish. If you remove, say half the water every week, then there's not much time for wastes to build up in the tank before the next large water change. The little bit of waste that's left is diluted in the new water. I think a week between large water changes may be sufficient.

Just an opinion though. There are always alternatives.

B


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a question for you who use Pythons and then refill straight from the tap. How do you keep from putting your fish into Chlorine shock while pumping all that tap water into the tank untreated?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most probably add prime for the entire volume of tank(as directions say).De chlorinators do not take X time to work,it is chemistry and the chemicals in dechlorinators kill chlorine.I don't use a python ,but did purchase a chlorine test kit from Charles(Inkmaker) and now know when I pour prime in water prep vessell(32 gallon rubbermaid garbage can) the chlorine is gone in minutes after I pour the prime in.GONE!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep.... I start the fill flow.... within 5 seconds of the first drop of water hitting the tank, I dose with Prime for the amount needed for the entire tank. I swirl the python around a bit to distribute the Prime around the tank. Then let it fill.

I have probably done 60 water changes since getting back into the hobby a few months ago. Forgot to add Prime once and didn't remember until the tank was very nearly full. Didn't have any apparent affect on my little friends but I bet they didn't appreciate it very much.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

CAM said:


> 2-3 water changes in each tank per week for me. Normally about 40% each time and when I do a water change, I always vacuum at least the area my Cories eat shrimp pellets as there is always leftovers in the gravel. The test of the gravel I vacuum once every two or three weeks.
> 
> I love changing water and vacuuming. Gives me a good feeling to know my fish are enjoying a clean environment.
> 
> Just did a 80% change in my big tank. Whew.... that felt rrrrrreally good!


Wow am I reading this right - back when I had tanks before I always did water changes/gravel vacs once a week. I am shocked to hear you do 2-3 water changes a week.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm down to two a week now that my tanks are more mature and the nitrate levels have slowed down. But yep.... two o'er week. Of course, that's just me and not a necessity. I have never let my nitrates reach 40 ppm and pamper my little friends.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

As yo know I just recently got back into the hobby and am refreshing my knowledge. 

Before when I had several tanks a 90 gallon Oscar tank, 65 gallon cichlid tank, 29 gallon community tank - I always did my water changes once a week with vac half the gravel with alternating this each week.

My water params were always spot on. I guess I am just trying to make sure that I am doing things right.

Like in my case now - I only have a 3 inch Oscar in a 75 gallon tank - I would think once a week w/c and vac would be more than sufficient. Plus I breakdown the filters once a month.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello L...

Several years ago, when I got into keeping tanks, I was told to heavily plant the tank and once everything was up and running, never to vacuum the gravel. The decaying plant and fish material that settles to the bottom will dissolve and nourish the plants. Any excess that could foul the tank water would be removed by large, weekly water changes. 

I change half the tank water every week and don't ever test the chemistry, because there's no time for nitrogens to build up before the next large change. I service the filtration maybe twice a month, because the filters are just turning over tank water that's already pure. 

The aggressive water change routine, actually saves me a lot of work and my fish and plants thrive in the pure water conditions.

B


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

L., you are very likely more than fine with once weekly water changes. I may too settle into once a week WCs once my tanks are six months old. And if I can break the habit..... which is highly doubtful.

Let your test results tell you if you need to change water more than once a week.


----------

